# Is there anyway to bypass from make Disk for DOS Menu?



## AMD lV power (Feb 9, 2009)

I just built my PC and during the motherboard software installation,
it says:
Welcome to ASUS Motherboard Make Disk for DOS Menu
a) ATI SB750 RAID/AHCI Controller 32bit WinXP Driver
b) ATI SB750 RAID/AHCI Controller 64bit WinXP Driver
c) ATI SB750 RAID/AHCI Controller 32bit Vista Driver
d) ATI SB750 RAID/AHCI Controller 64bit Vista Driver
e) FreeDOS command prompt
Please choose a~e:I'm running a Windows XP so I chose 'a' and 'b' but both didn't worked. It says "1)absort 2)Ignore 3)Retry 4)Fail
I also try to choose 1~4 options but it didn't work either.  Sometimes it says please insert floppy disk in to the drive but I don't have floppy drive and I've already disabled floppy in BIOS setting.  I finally chose 'e'-freeDOS command prompt but no idea what to type in and I was wondering if there is way that I can bypass from here?

Please! Please! Help!  I need to use the computer ASAP!!


----------



## fmw (Feb 9, 2009)

If you don't have a floppy drive, what did you use to boot the floppy diskette?  It is pretty rare to see DOS files on a CD.  If it is a CD, then don't autorun.  Just go to the disc find a better setup option.  These board setup programs usually just provide the drivers for chipset, audio, video and wired networing.  What you have described is obviously designed to set up video.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you don't have a floppy drive you will either have to borrow one or you will have to slipstream the raid driver into a new install cd using a program called Nlite.


----------

